#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Net frecuency 50Hz 6%

## Sirmatu

Dear all,



I am working in a project where the net frequency is between 47-53 Hz (6%). Normally in other project, equipment work at 50 Hz 5%(47.5-52.5) but in this case these must work at 50Hz 6%.

Do you know any reference with the same frequency requirements?See More: Net frecuency 50Hz 6%

----------


## josefreitas

The frequency deviation depends of the Grid network strong. If the grid is weak then you have high frequency deviations. This results by the unbalance of load demand and production. If you design a thermal plant it can answer. With hidraulic plant can manage higher values.

----------


## Sirmatu

The new power plant (Combined heat and PP) is inside old industrial facilities and the requierments of new equitments shall be 50Hz 6%, but we contacted with our suppliers in order to clarify this issue and we have not obtain any solution.

----------


## josefreitas

This means that the supply to industrial park is not very good or it contains industry with a lot of harmonics (siderurgy, electric ovens,..). You need to specify the GT and ST generators with this capability, because normaly the range is less (in permanent operation). They are more expensive.

----------


## Sirmatu

Thanks

----------

